# Pre fishing for PWT



## eric schuelke (Apr 23, 2006)

If anyone is interested in pre-fishing for the PWT on Devils Lake, May 18-22, let me know.

Eric Schuelke
[email protected]


----------



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

holy cow, that is a bold offer, and you should get many responses


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Techhead, A lot of the guys fishing the PWT will either prefish by themselves, or else if you ask nicely on any website, they would gladly take you with them. If you wanted to go pre fish, go to walleye cetral and say just that and you should get someone who would be interested. I also know a few guys who just bring their gear to the launch early in the morning and ask guys goin out if they want some company and most guys wont turn it down!


----------



## eric schuelke (Apr 23, 2006)

techhead, it's always nicer to have a couple exrra lines in the boat. since this is a N.D. website, just thought I would ask.


----------



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

I just thought it was a great offer, i would email you on this, but am out of town on business that week, just thought it was pretty amazing that a pro would come to a website and make an offer, that is all. I think it is a great idea, and shows what kind of people the professional fishing world has to offer


----------

